# IMO on Sups



## PFM (Apr 7, 2012)

Making great gains early on I didn't know what protein powder was in 1976. After some years and filling out my shirts and my skinny frame benching 250 for 5 reps I discovered protein in 1980 and the taste was horrific. Between the taste, the cost and fact I was 16, smoking cigarettes and pushing descent weights for 155lbs twig I decided food was working fine.

I've always leaned on real protein SRC's of meats, eggs and fish. My recent protein powder run made me bloated and my TRT guy said man made proteins are the hardest on kidney function. Needless to say I am ON food 5-6 times a day and fell much better with a flatter stomach.

I do believe in multi's and liver support and would take fish oils if not for the severe acne I get from them.

My favorite multi over the years is Nature's Best Hardcore Pak, Liv 52 or Costco Liver tabs, extra B complex high in Biotin.

Basic food groups are always going to produce the best results IMO and Sups are just that: Supplementation.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2012)

Food FTW. Only reason I use a protein powder is because if I train and then try and wait till I get home to eat I'll be shaking and sick feeling by the time I get there.  My supp list is as follows:

Selenium
Cinnamon
CoQ-10
Anavite (multi)
L-Carnitine
Creatine Monohydrate
Steak


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

I hear you on this.  The only time I use protein powder is post workout.  Other than that it's chicken, turkey, and steak.  

I think some supplements have a place, but others are blown out of proportion.  The gastric emptying time is supposed to be 3-4 hours.  When injested as a protein shake the time is cut in half, at least.  This means not only are we going to be hungrier faster, but we are going to miss out on both the thermic effect of food (however small it may be), and the potential to absorb as much protein as possible.

Protein shakes are never a substitute for real food!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

well i use 

Bcaa's
Nitric Oxide capsules
Whey Protein for post workout
Creatine

thats it


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2012)

bcaa
whey
digestive enzymes
cissus
amino
GDA/NP's


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2012)

PoB...so many guys like that. I ask young guys when I talk to them how their diet is (because they are so fucking scrawny)...and they're all..."It's good..I drink a few protein shakes a day"....I'm like NO WONDER YOU'RE A RUNT!! GO EAT!


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 12, 2012)

You mentioned gastric emptying time and nutrient absorption.  For these reason I take fiber...its worth looking into for many reasons other than the bathroom.  It does keep you feeling full so there's a slight trade-off if your bulking.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not a big eater (one of the reasons why I stopped juicing 20 months ago).  I take 2 shakes a day (double scooped): one for breakfast (with oats), another one PWO.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 12, 2012)

Whey 
multi
fish oil
creatine monohydrate


----------

